# Eberron Campaign - NYC



## Waylander the Slayer (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Gang,

Are there folks in NYC interested in starting a new campaign? If so lets talk!!


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 21, 2004)

Waylander the Slayer said:
			
		

> Hi Gang,
> 
> Are there folks in NYC interested in starting a new campaign? If so lets talk!!




Hey, a David Gemmel fan. He's my all time bestest.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Jun 21, 2004)

Absolutely! No ten book series and his characters are always "gray". Robin Hobb is pretty good too.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 21, 2004)

Where in NYC?

I live in downtown Brooklyn. Been role-playing since about 1979-80. I can commit to 1-2 times a month, but no more (responsibilities and all that). Otherwise, though, I'm interested.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 21, 2004)

heylo! i'm up for it!
we need to get johnny in on this.


----------



## crow81 (Jun 22, 2004)

Osiris said:
			
		

> Where in NYC?
> 
> I live in downtown Brooklyn. Been role-playing since about 1979-80. I can commit to 1-2 times a month, but no more (responsibilities and all that). Otherwise, though, I'm interested.






If you need a third 

I would love to play a casual game once or twice a month. I live in Jersey City but can easily get to Manhattan or Downtown Brooklyn. Haven't played for a few years, I am really fiending for a game.

Crow


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks mate. I've run out of Gemmels to read, so Robin Hobbs it is.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm, What day is good for everyone? Sundays are good for me. I have a lot of responsibilities as well and once or twice a month sounds fantastic (including an ongoing campaign). The game will probably be in midtown.

I am also a firm believer in "the people you play with should be people you would hang out/get along with", hence  is everyone interested in meeting up? email me directly - alienist6@yahoo.com


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 23, 2004)

Waylander the Slayer said:
			
		

> Hmm, What day is good for everyone? Sundays are good for me. I have a lot of responsibilities as well and once or twice a month sounds fantastic (including an ongoing campaign). The game will probably be in midtown.
> 
> I am also a firm believer in "the people you play with should be people you would hang out/get along with", hence is everyone interested in meeting up? email me directly - alienist6@yahoo.com



Might I suggest we all get together at the next www.dnd.meetup.com gathering to organize this?

That way you'll have an even bigger pool of people who might be intrested.


----------



## crow81 (Jun 26, 2004)

Waylander the Slayer said:
			
		

> Hmm, What day is good for everyone? Sundays are good for me. I have a lot of responsibilities as well and once or twice a month sounds fantastic (including an ongoing campaign). The game will probably be in midtown.
> 
> I am also a firm believer in "the people you play with should be people you would hang out/get along with", hence  is everyone interested in meeting up? email me directly - alienist6@yahoo.com





Waylander,

I dropped you an email the other day but I haven't heard back did you get it?

Let me know 

Rich


----------



## jennidina (Jul 15, 2004)

hey!
if u still got a seat open i'm in. I'm pretty new, but i learn really quickly, i was at the meetup last month, couldn't get to the one this month though.
Sundays are the best day for me, and I live in brooklyn.
Thanks
Jenn


----------



## crow81 (Jul 17, 2004)

jennidina

I am sorry to report that this game  never got started Waylander fell off the face of the earth and never responded to my E-mail or final posting. Keep checking back maybe something will come up

What part of Bklyn do you live?

Crow81


----------

